# Christmas Break 2010 & Course Start Date



## MGB (4 Dec 2010)

I arrive in Kingston on 10 Dec 2010 fresh off Basic (grad on 9 Dec 2010) and am wondering what to expect. A friend told me I should expect to get a room key on the 10th and told to come back for 0730h 10 Jan 2011. Any thoughts on this, even if only based on past experience? Also - any ideas on course dates for a Lineman? Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2010)

I'm guessing it will depend on what dates the leave period is for the school and how much annual leave you have.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2010)

You won't be a Lineman necessarily starting 1 Jan 11. You will do an ACISS DP1 sometime in the New Year, expect to wait at least 6 months though.

I'm not sure when block leave is, but if you have a lot of annual, then you'll probably be off from 10 Dec to 10 Jan.


----------



## Swingline1984 (5 Dec 2010)

A fairly reliable source told me that the entire course schedule for next year is already filled with personnel currently in the training system and that there would be a significant waiting period for anyone joining up now.
Perhaps one of our friends from the school who frequent this site can confirm?


----------



## travodne20 (11 Dec 2010)

i am at cfsce now  been sitting on pat since june....as far as i know the courses are all filled until at least june before reservist training comes in. so far what they have been/are going to do is posting people who are not on course after march and later on in the year to on of the 3 brigades at hq and sigs for ojt then they will be brought back for their courses. from what we  have been told this would be your posting even after your course but until you finish accis dp1 it will be a restricted posting.


----------



## FreeFloat (13 Dec 2010)

travodne20 said:
			
		

> ... from what we  have been told this would be your posting even after your course but until you finish accis dp1 it will be a restricted posting.



I presume what you mean by "restricted" posting is "stay in shacks, no move involved?"  The better to be able to shuffle people with fewer logistics involved, I'll wager.

I'm kinda interested in this topic as I have my CT request in for LCIS (or will more than likely be ACIS by the time it gets processed, it being silly season now and all that)


----------



## travodne20 (13 Dec 2010)

exactly


----------



## MGB (14 Dec 2010)

I was given leave from 14 Dec 2010 to 3 Jan 2010 - they want us to save some leave because it turns out they are posting the PATs to Wainwright, Petawawa, and Valcartier. Your reply was spot on trav.

I'm discouraged about the chance that after the ACISS trade activates in January that I might not be a lineman when I do my training. That is a real shame.


----------



## LineJumper (25 Dec 2010)

MGB said:
			
		

> I might not be a lineman when I do my training. That is a real shame.



It is indeed.


----------

